# Rhinestone transfer machine



## payet-tees (Aug 14, 2008)

Could anyone tell me what the best Rhinestone transfer making machine is? I am going to a show next weekend and I am in market to buy one - 

All comments welcomed!

Thanks!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends on what features and how much you want to spend. I can give you the info on the machines we have had or have right now but let me know the price range you are looking at.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you want a dedicated machine...ones that place rhinestones directly on the transfer sheet...there is one out that costs around 20K. Roland has the EGX350 desktop rotary engraver...will drill holes in substrate for rhinestones as well as engraving on plastic/metal..around $5500. Digital Arts has their system for putting transfers in vinyl.....including software and vinyl cutter for around $5000 or so. Eagle Ultraforce...has a flatbed vinyl cutter that will do rhinestones in special vinyl for about $2500 to $3500.


----------

